# Fall fish feeding?



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Who all feeds the fish in their pond? For those of you that do, when do you stop in the fall? It seems like my fish already started to slow down on the feeding this week.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't know what kind of fish you have or the size of your pond. Decorative ponds with Koi or Goldfish have started to slow down, at least mine have in my 1200 gallon patio pond. Bass and panfish are still going strong in the half acre pond.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

It's a 1/2 acre pond with mostly bluegills. A few bass and red ears as well.


----------



## CRPPIE PARIDISE (Dec 27, 2014)

Just a transition to fall feed till Waters in the fifties I also getting more flathead minnows that holds them off through the winter


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

They are back to eating heavy again. The cold and rain really shut them down for a few days. As soon as the warm and sunny weather returned they were back to normal.


----------



## buckhunter7 (Apr 1, 2019)

I've been researching fish feed quality. I was wondering what you guys thought of the skretting brand vs optimal brand for feeding BG ?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve just been using the cheaper 32% protein food from Rural King and TSC. It about $12 for a 40 pound bag and seems to work well enough.


----------

